# Blackberry Janapese and other language support



## a2amali

Hello everyone,

I work in a Japanese firm and many of my users are japanese who use BB. The trouble is when they get a japanese email it shows as dots or squares its quite annoying for them. I have been asking my provider for japanese support for a long time and recently i got an answer!!

you can go to following site and download a multilingual client, install it on PC and the users should get emails in japanese now.

https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/browseSoftware.do

its got almost every model there is in the market so you dont ened to buy a new model and nether would you need to pay any money.

Good luck!


----------



## justpassingby

Hi a2amali !

Thanks for the info but the link is broken. If direct linking is not permited maybe you can indicate how users can access the page from blackberry's website.

Is that multilingual client a freeware ?


----------



## a2amali

sorry buddy for the delay in the reply but here is the link

http://na.blackberry.com/eng/support/downloads/#tab_tab_desktop

then select access your service provider website, second link!

then you get another screen where i selected Vodafone_UK

https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/entry.do?code=1141938BA2C2B13F5505D7C424EBAE5F

then select product 8800 or 8707v 

then select Multilingual client and download it to the PC

once its installed you would need to uninstall the current client, reinstall this client, setup relationship with BB

then select the first icon "Application Installer" and select the multilingual to install in the device.

hope it helps.

azam




https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/browseSoftware.do;jsessionid=C5ekrUDKpSC7s-OA4Kf0Qw**

the clients are all free,


----------



## a2amali

Hello Everyone.

I have a Blackberry 8707v (UK Model) working with Japanese.

I can see all Messages send in Japanese Hiragana as well as Kanji.

Basically, you must download the east asian language pack from blackberry website, then install it on your desktop, then connect your Blackberry and in the desktop software click on application load and load the language pack. I loaded the simple chinese and japanese languages.

Apperantly only 8707 can show japanese in UK and the forthcoming Blackberry 9000 will. 

There is no charge for this and you dont have to pay a penny to anyone heee haawwww... 

you will also need to have BES Enterprise 4.1 or above as enterprise server and also you will need to install Japanese Language pack on the desktop/Laptop to make it work..

I know its a lot of work but its worth it to see the smile on a Japanese worker face.


----------

